# Diploma attestation for Visa



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys. I need to get my diploma attested in order to get a residence visa.
I have been given the details of someone who will charge £130 to get it down for me, all i have to do is send my diploma to her. Is there a cheaper way to do it and could someone run me through the process please. Cheers


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

are you in Dubai or UK ?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

seen your other posts, you're in the UK.
Take your diploma to a local solicitor (pref a notary public) and get him to do you a certified copy. Costs about £5.
Send the certified copy to the Foreign and Commonwealth Office in Milton Keynes to be legalised/attested. Details are on their website. Costs about £30 and takes a few days.
Then send it to The UAE Embassy in London. Costs £20 and takes a few days. Details on their website. The UAE Embassy do not take cheques or credit card so you need to send a postal order.
Alternately, when you post it to the FCO enclose a stamped envelope + the UAE Embassy fee and they will forward it to the UAE Embassy for you. Remember to also enclose a self addressed stamped envelope.


----------



## frenchindubai (Apr 4, 2012)

*What about a Frenchie living in Spain*



wandabug said:


> seen your other posts, you're in the UK.
> Take your diploma to a local solicitor (pref a notary public) and get him to do you a certified copy. Costs about £5.
> Send the certified copy to the Foreign and Commonwealth Office in Milton Keynes to be legalised/attested. Details are on their website. Costs about £30 and takes a few days.
> Then send it to The UAE Embassy in London. Costs £20 and takes a few days. Details on their website. The UAE Embassy do not take cheques or credit card so you need to send a postal order.
> Alternately, when you post it to the FCO enclose a stamped envelope + the UAE Embassy fee and they will forward it to the UAE Embassy for you. Remember to also enclose a self addressed stamped envelope.


Hi Wandabug,
You seem to know a lot about that subject.
Do you know by chance how I should apply this process bearing in mind the following?
1) my diplomas are in French
2) I currently live in Spain
3) whatever the cost I would rather look for a company that can do the whole process and fast
Do you know any company globally implanted that can do this for me out of Spain?
Thanks a lot for your feedback.
Cheers


----------



## Mafizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

I have used Blair Consular for a number of services, one of these included the attestation of a number of documents that were in Spanish, so I don't believe language is too much of a problem.

I am sure if you send the documents DHL/FedEx to their offices they can sort you out.

Worth an e-mail.


----------

